# 22 inch best Monitor in budget?



## lycan (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi friends, i need a monitor for my gaming rig and movies viewing!
 Though i thought of a 24inch monitor but i dont think it would fit in my budget 8-10K so 
1) suggest me best i can get in this budget?
2) what features should we consider for selection like Full led, 16.7M colors, contrast ratio etc????

P.S- I would be buying from Nehru Place (probably from Cost to cost) and wont even consider buying online no matter how cheap is product available!!

Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2014)

get AOC i2269VM for ~9990 from cost2cost/nehru place.AOC i2369VM is alsop available for ~11990 at cost2cost.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2014)

Well in that budget TN panel is the only option you have. So you can go with the model everyone seems to go with  This one,

Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor: Flipkart.com

This is IPS, not TN. Thanks to whitestar for rectifying me.

OR

Buy Online Benq 24 inch G2420HDB LCD Monitors in India

The above is a 24" model, and fits in your budget too. The Dell is recommended for their overall better quality control (dead pixels, banding and all that) and fantastic ASS, no comments about the BenQ model.

OR

Buy Online ASUS VX238H-W 23 inch White LED Monitor in India


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2014)

^^op has 8-10k budget & AOC i2269VM fits fine in that.also 2-3 members here are already using this model which has newer tech than dell S2240L & according to them it is also better too.

P.S.btw dell S2240L is IPS not TN.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2014)

Yep, just noticed. Unbelievable, IPS at that price!


----------



## lycan (Apr 10, 2014)

Thnx for suggestion bro but my main concern is what are the aspects you consider before deciding?
 Like u said AOC has new tech than DELL but in what terms?? can u plz elucidate.......

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> Yep, just noticed. Unbelievable, IPS at that price!



Bro i dont know much but AFAIK IPS display gives better viewing angle from sides..... know according to my work in gaming it is not required and i watch movies alone too so will this feature be worth buying? (though i know its always good to buy latest techn.)


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2014)

What newer technology AOC uses, I don't know mate, maybe Whitestar will be able to tell you.

About TN vs IPS, to be honest I am not a fan of either. To put it simply, TN is recommended for gaming, as G2G rates are lower, somewhere around 2 ms, while in IPS it's more like 5-8 ms, depending on the model. But again, I have never found any problem with 8 ms to be honest. IPS is recommended for graphical / photoshop related works, as it provides much 'truer' colour than TN. My favourite panel is VA, cause they offer much deeper blacks than IPS, and there's very low to nil IPS glow at the edges, but they are not as cheap as TN, however they are placed in between IPS and TN for their overall quality. VA panels generally have better contrast ratio than IPS (cheap ones mostly) too, which should be a deciding factor, especially while watching movies or playing games.

So in any case you should avoid TN panels imho, the colours in a TN panel is actually like sh!t mate, so either look for VA panel (if any comes under your budget) or IPS like the Dell I quoted or the AOC Whitestar mentioned, your choice  I personally will prefer the Dell.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2014)

colours matters for everything except gaming so you will notice difference when watching videos on an ips panel compared to a tn panel.as for newer tech i am not sure but supposedly aoc uses a newer panel.in any case my suggestion is always check out the picture quality personally at the showroom before buying any lcd screen.showrooms usually set all values to max(like 100 contrast sharpness brightness etc) so try different values to see how it would look in a typical room.


----------



## lycan (Apr 10, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> What newer technology AOC uses, I don't know mate, maybe Whitestar will be able to tell you.
> 
> About TN vs IPS, to be honest I am not a fan of either. To put it simply, TN is recommended for gaming, as G2G rates are lower, somewhere around 2 ms, while in IPS it's more like 5-8 ms, depending on the model. But again, I have never found any problem with 8 ms to be honest. IPS is recommended for graphical / photoshop related works, as it provides much 'truer' colour than TN. My favourite panel is VA, cause they offer much deeper blacks than IPS, and there's very low to nil IPS glow at the edges, but they are not as cheap as TN, however they are placed in between IPS and TN for their overall quality. VA panels generally have better contrast ratio than IPS (cheap ones mostly) too, which should be a deciding factor, especially while watching movies or playing games.
> 
> So in any case you should avoid TN panels imho, the colours in a TN panel is actually like sh!t mate, so either look for VA panel (if any comes under your budget) or IPS like the Dell I quoted or the AOC Whitestar mentioned, your choice  I personally will prefer the Dell.



Can u mention any worthy VA panel monitor?

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> colours matters for everything except gaming so you will notice difference when watching videos on an ips panel compared to a tn panel.as for newer tech i am not sure but supposedly aoc uses a newer panel.in any case my suggestion is always check out the picture quality personally at the showroom before buying any lcd screen.showrooms usually set all values to max(like 100 contrast sharpness brightness etc) so try different values to see how it would look in a typical room.



actually bro i once went C2C and got really baffled- some monitors look extra clear nd sharp i.e looked to me injected with phony colors and some monitors look dull in front of them! so it became tough to choose one
(i just want a monitor which displays close to true colors, no fake sharpness  )


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2014)

that is because shops usually max out all settings & monitors behave differently at those settings.ask them to change settings for you(like contrast sharpness brightness etc) or better,if possible,change them yourself.i don't think there is any good VA panel in less than 12-13k range.based on reviews here & elsewhere though you can't go wrong with either dell s2240l or aoc i2269VM.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2014)

lycan said:


> Can u mention any worthy VA panel monitor?


Sure, my favourite one should be this one, budget model,
Samsung 24 Inch LED LS24C750PS XF Monitor 3 Year Samsung Warranty | eBay

After applying coupon I can get it for ₹ 16.8k, which is good price I will say. I would have got it at this instant over an IPS panel, only if it were 1200p  Darn, you can't have everything at a time


----------



## lycan (Apr 12, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Sure, my favourite one should be this one, budget model,
> Samsung 24 Inch LED LS24C750PS XF Monitor 3 Year Samsung Warranty | eBay
> 
> After applying coupon I can get it for ₹ 16.8k, which is good price I will say. I would have got it at this instant over an IPS panel, only if it were 1200p  Darn, you can't have everything at a time



Its way out of my budget bro....... thnx btw!

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> that is because shops usually max out all settings & monitors behave differently at those settings.ask them to change settings for you(like contrast sharpness brightness etc) or better,if possible,change them yourself.i don't think there is any good VA panel in less than 12-13k range.based on reviews here & elsewhere though you can't go wrong with either dell s2240l or aoc i2269VM.



So probably i will be going with Dell.... i m reluctant towards AOC as my friend's died in four years!
Thnx


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 12, 2014)

lycan said:


> Its way out of my budget bro....... thnx btw!


I know bro, but that's the cheapest VA you will find here in India AFAIK. Worth the money to be honest.

And I am highly doubtful with AOC's quality control too, that's why I mentioned about the Dell.


----------



## lycan (Apr 12, 2014)

Guys i found many variants on Dell site..... so how do we differentiate them? like 2240L, 2240T?????
Multimedia and Entertainment Monitors | Dell


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 12, 2014)

Anything which has a 'T' means touch version. But please make sure first, I could be wrong.


----------

